# some advice please



## beaverhunter (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm having some trouble here and could use some thoughts.I've had my bowtech allegiance for three years now with no issues.This year at tax time I had new strings and cables put on and also bought an axcel armourtech HD 5pin sight.Got it sighted in at 20 at the shop and took it home.I started falling apart and couldn't shoot anywhere near what I normally shoot.Now I have my groups back but I'm always LOW(4 or 5 inches at 20)Moved my sight a couple times one evening and got my groups right on the money.Put it up and went out a couple days later and I was right back low again.I've checked the sight over pretty carefully and can't find anything loose at all.I use a MetaPeep that is served in so it shouldn't be moving on me.I've had the strings and cables for over three months and shot the crap out of the bow so any "break in"that the strings are going to do should have already happened.As far as I can see that leaves me as the only part of the process that could be causing the problem but I can't figure out what I could be doing that would result in consistently good groups that are just low.If I am doing something wrong that consistently then you should be able to make the classic mistake of "tuning it out".I don't want to tune it out I am just saying that you can mistakenly tune a bow to correct your mistake if you don't realize that you are the problem and you make the same mistake consistently. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

beaverhunter said:


> I'm having some trouble here and could use some thoughts.I've had my bowtech allegiance for three years now with no issues.This year at tax time I had new strings and cables put on and also bought an axcel armourtech HD 5pin sight.Got it sighted in at 20 at the shop and took it home.I started falling apart and couldn't shoot anywhere near what I normally shoot.Now I have my groups back but I'm always LOW(4 or 5 inches at 20)Moved my sight a couple times one evening and got my groups right on the money.Put it up and went out a couple days later and I was right back low again.I've checked the sight over pretty carefully and can't find anything loose at all.I use a MetaPeep that is served in so it shouldn't be moving on me.I've had the strings and cables for over three months and shot the crap out of the bow so any "break in"that the strings are going to do should have already happened.As far as I can see that leaves me as the only part of the process that could be causing the problem but I can't figure out what I could be doing that would result in consistently good groups that are just low.If I am doing something wrong that consistently then you should be able to make the classic mistake of "tuning it out".I don't want to tune it out I am just saying that you can mistakenly tune a bow to correct your mistake if you don't realize that you are the problem and you make the same mistake consistently. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


videotape yourself and figure it out


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

A bow out of tune can shoot a perfect score. As long as it's shot the same every time. Ask Terry Ragsdale. 

Want to get better. Find you a good coach. There are a lot of them out there. There a lot if crappy ones too. 

I equate archery lesson to golf lessons. If you truly wanted to compete in golf at a high level, would you not seek a golf coach? What's the difference?


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm sorry this doesn't help much, but whenever I'm low it has usually been because I dropped my bow arm too soon. Sometimes I realize that I did, and other times people tell me.

I would have to agree with the above post... find a good coach who can watch, critique and educate you. It's difficult when you hear multiple people telling you different things, at least for me... I still consider myself "fresh meat". But if you have a coach you can trust, s/he should probably be the only person you really take seriously when they tell you to do something.

Good luck!


----------



## beaverhunter (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone who tried to help,now where do you start to look for coaches.I live in Indiana and have never heard anyone even talk about an archery coach.Googled archery coaches in Indiana and came up with zip.Anyone on here who could reccomend someone?


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

I have absolutely no clue... my best advice is to start hanging around an archery center/club. The place I go to has a JOAD (Junior Olympic Archery Development) program, and my understanding is that the people who come in and help them are coaches.

Also, participate in a league, or something, where you can meet more archers. I joined a 3D league for the summer, and a guy I have met there has volunteered to help me out.

Hope this helps a little more... you can also try going to the archery shops around you, asking if they know of anyone.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Could be*

The new String still streaching???? If the nock points moves up just a little bit it will put your groups low. might not be you at all. check the bow tune and set the nock height. Another thought (this happened with my wifes bow) is the arrow rest. What kind do you have? She had a Trophy Taker and was shooting fine after a hard rain and it got wet. about a month later it went to pot. the springs inside got rusted up. It shot good but was nto consistant where it can up to when lifted and would ahoot low for a while then high. finally figured it out and oiled it up and was fine as new. if you chenged the bow look there for the problem then work on yourself. Just a thought. 

Junkie


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*need help..*

i t could be many things. check the peep make sure its right...:thumbs_uppull back the bow 4-5 times w/ eyes closed then look at peep. YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE TO MOVE YOUR HEAD.after a new string they all streach.check for square. make sure nock point is right. check poundage. use foot spray on arrows to make sure nothing is hitting the arrows. you should find out whats up with these steps.. unless its the indian


----------

